# Got The New 32 Bhdsle



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Got the ne 32bhdsle yesterday. Towed it straight to the local KOA and set her up.







We will post pics soon. If you are looking for a Sydney 5'r, Hawleys in Wilmington NC is closing. They have several, all around 23K. They were great to us. drove a ways to get there. Worth it.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Sweeeeet!!!!!!
Thats quite the upgrade for you. What a palace!








Have fun look forward to photos,
Brian


----------



## 1STONE (Apr 22, 2008)

congrats on the new camper, look forward to some pics


----------



## Colorado Campers (Apr 20, 2004)

CONGRATS







on your new trailer, your sure going to enjoy the extra room.
Have fun.


----------



## malibutay (Sep 5, 2007)

That is a great floor plan. Did your Tundra pull it ok? I know a few people with Tundras and they really like them and have said they have great pulling power.


----------



## lori26 (Jul 23, 2007)

We got our Outback from Hawleys last year. We had a good experience with them too. Didn't know they were closing.







We bought from them while visiting my parents because we had been looking at the 26 Outback and they had the best price so even though they were 4 plus hours away we bought because of the price and sales people. Congrats. on your new Outback.

Lori


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Congratulations and I am looking forward to your pictures...Do you have any plans for some mods?


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

hey Jock,

congrats on your new camper! I sure hope you and your family will enjoy it for many years to come!


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

malibutay said:


> That is a great floor plan. Did your Tundra pull it ok? I know a few people with Tundras and they really like them and have said they have great pulling power.


 POWER. Pulled like a dream.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

lori26 said:


> We got our Outback from Hawleys last year. We had a good experience with them too. Didn't know they were closing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just the Wilmington store is closing. To bad.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Camper Louise said:


> Congratulations and I am looking forward to your pictures...Do you have any plans for some mods?


 I'll let it ride for a year til the warranty runs out, then..................probably will.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on getting your new baby home. Please post some pictures when you can.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats on your new Outback!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Hawleys closed their store up here in Burlington NC last month. I heard they had some good deals=looks like they are downsizing.


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

Congrats on the new rig and welcome to Outbackers.com. You can learn a lot just by "lurking" in the background. Gotta love the Mods.

Best of luck and happy trails,

Dan


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Good to see you with us at Outbackers.


----------

